

Ask HN: Twitter-like dating site. LAMP. As an idea? Scale? - talkaboutadate
http://www.TalkAboutADate.com

======
rms
+1 for a new approach to online dating... no one else has got online dating to
work for heterosexual dating. Remember that you need to target women. There
are a lot more men using online dating than women. [1] Online dating right now
works incredibly well for homosexual "dating", particularly casual sex for men
who like men, but Craigslist has the network effect already.

Honestly I'm really curious why no one has cracked it on facebook yet. There
is a lot of potential there.

~~~
maryrosecook
Doing a dating app on Facebook would be difficult for two reasons.

First, the privacy controls. If I am already Facebook friends with someone I
fancy, we would just correpond via the messaging system - no app required. For
an app to introduce me to a potential date whom I am not already friends with,
we would both have to agree to let the other see our profiles. This agreement
would be based on the Facebook mini profile - a photo and location. This
sounds like speed dating without the speed date bit.

Second, segmentation of one's life. Facebook profiles are not anonymous blogs
about one's sex life, or conversations with friends about a Saturday night
party - they are public faces. Even in the real world, dating is done in
private: alone, with few facts shared until the relationship is official.
People are not going to want to muddy their public Facebook face with their
dating life.

~~~
talkaboutadate
That's why I suggested a simple app first. Say, something that puts you on a
list of 'looking for a date' - which other people can look at. Anyway, I'm not
taking the Facebook route - too many problems, two of which you've pointed
out.

------
sant0sk1
I'm down with taking the twitter idea and applying it to different areas of
interest, but blatant copying of their site design/layout is kinda lame, imo.

~~~
talkaboutadate
Right now I'm a little more concerned with scaling the app. The site just
launched - I'm sure it's going to change over time.

------
ahold
Little bit a Twitter but idea is nice :) I'm also separated and 35, but I
don't think you can start a startup only in 21 :) Keep running.

~~~
babul
You are never _too old_ to start a startup!

~~~
talkaboutadate
There is only ever the present moment. Time does not exist. :)

~~~
ahold
For many people here it's alfa and omega :)) ask PG.

